#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Звёздный ворс"

## Шавырин

"Давным-давно в одной галактике на планете Земля жил профессор. Он работал в научном городке Иштыме, затерявшемся среди просторов сибирской тайги. Мысль о конструкции Вселенной не давала покоя профессору и была предметом его научных изысканий. И вот однажды, в 2221 году, посетило его озарение, и сделал он открытие, которое переворачивало с ног на голову все хрестоматийные представления о строении нашей Вселенной. 

Но недоброжелательно встретили это открытие завистливые коллеги-ученые из мирового сообщества. Однако нашлись и люди, поверившие светлой научной мысли профессора, мало того, дали ему денег и помогли построить первый в истории мироздания межпланетный корабль нового типа для путешествий по коридорам Вселенной, чтобы смог профессор доказать верность своей теории! И вот собрался в далеком Иштыме героический экипаж корабля — конструктор-пилот, сам профессор, штурман, продюсер экспедиции с ассистентом, повар, врач и начальник службы безопасности, чтобы отправиться в полный загадок путь через хитросплетения звездного ворса, в поисках ответов на разные вопросы, и где одни обрящут Бога, а другим воздастся по заслугам…"




https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/zvezdn...s-2012-497704/

----------

Фил (15.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я открываю новые грани творчества Сергея Михалока !

----------

Шавырин (15.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я открываю новые грани творчества Сергея Михалока !


Да, Михалок многогранен  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.03.2019)

----------


## Петр Слепцов

Стоит смотреть?

----------

